# SVN Repository



## tanye (14. Okt 2011)

Hey Leute , 

Ich hab in Eclipse ein SVN-Repository aber kann nur lesend darauf zugreifen .... wie kann ich die Datei denn nun bearbeiten und comitten ? Das sollte funktionieren aber ich Kriegs nicht hin ;(

- vG


----------



## Marcinek (15. Okt 2011)

Welcher Fehler kommt?

Wie hast du die Repo aufgemacht?

Bissel mehr infos.


----------



## gman (15. Okt 2011)

Naja, bevor du die Dateien bearbeiten kannst musst du das Projekt erstmal auschecken.

  Rechtsklick auf Projekt -> Check out

Gearbeitet wird ja auf der lokalen Kopie der Daten aus dem Repository (Working Copy).


----------



## tanye (15. Okt 2011)

Das hat sich mittlerweile geklärt danke , ich musste es in meiner eigenen java Umgebung öffnen ... und danach comitten ... aber wie kann ich taggen ? Ich bekomm dabei immer die Fehlermeldung : "Get repository folder children operation failed.
svn: URL 'https://svn.xxxxxx/repos/xxxxxx/xx/xxx2011/gruppe/xx/xxxx' non-existent in that revision"
;( SVN macht mich fertig ...


----------



## gman (15. Okt 2011)

> non-existent in that revision



Enthält deine Working Copy vielleicht noch unversionierte oder Dateien die nicht committed sind?
Bevor du tagst sollte deine Working Copy am besten auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein.
Alternativ kannst du auch in der Reqository View taggen.


----------



## tanye (15. Okt 2011)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Enthält deine Working Copy vielleicht noch unversionierte oder Dateien die nicht committed sind?
> Bevor du tagst sollte deine Working Copy am besten auf dem aktuellsten Stand sein.
> Alternativ kannst du auch in der Reqository View taggen.



???:L Working Copy ? Ich bin etwas überfragt sorry ... Ich hab mich im SVN eingelocht um auf die Dateien zugreifen zu können und danach geh ich in Eclipse über den Package Explorer rein weil ich ja sonst nur Read-Only Rechte hab ... Ich bearbeite und Committe danach ... Meinst du du kannst mir kurz erklären wie ich das mache ?:autsch:


----------



## gman (15. Okt 2011)

Lies dir mal ein bißchen die Grundlagen zu Subversion durch: Version Control with Subversion

Kurz:

Du sagst deinem Eclipse nur wo die Daten liegen (Repository), dann machst du von den Daten
eine Kopie auf deinem Rechner in deinem Eclipse-Workspace (Checkout). Dann arbeitest du
auf den Daten und sendest deine Änderungen an das Repository (Commit). Wenn du taggen
willst solltest du vorher alle Änderungen in deinem Workspace committen.


----------



## tanye (15. Okt 2011)

gman hat gesagt.:


> Lies dir mal ein bißchen die Grundlagen zu Subversion durch: Version Control with Subversion
> 
> Kurz:
> 
> ...



Das hab ich jetzt verstanden und so auch getan ... Hab meine Repositories , die hab ich outgecheckt (  ) Und dann bearbeitet und wieder an das Repository committet.In meinem Workspace hab ich alles committed jetzt und dann entfernt , bis auf den Ordner den ich jetzt bearbeiten will ... aber ich kriege immer noch diesesn Fehler ???:L


----------



## tanye (15. Okt 2011)

tanye hat gesagt.:


> Das hab ich jetzt verstanden und so auch getan ... Hab meine Repositories , die hab ich outgecheckt (  ) Und dann bearbeitet und wieder an das Repository committet.In meinem Workspace hab ich alles committed jetzt und dann entfernt , bis auf den Ordner den ich jetzt bearbeiten will ... aber ich kriege immer noch diesesn Fehler ???:L



Ok. So einfach ist es ... Ich hatte die zugehörigen gleichnamigen Ordner garnicht in meinem Repository ... :shock:


----------

